# Filter Options.



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Among other things lately I've been reasearching filters/water circulation.
Been reading reviews and fact and so much more. Lots of apparently good filters out there.

As always here are my proposed tank specs
58 gallon
eco
1.5-1.8 wpg
anubias and crypt mainly, but mabey some variation.
Rasboras
Essentially a rip off of a malaysian biotope tank.

My overall goal is to keep ferts to a minimun plus keep all the equipment out of the tank. Also noise is a large factor.

So I hear Ehiem is the best. I also see alot about Rena and fluval.
My parents are running a Fluval on thier 75 gal. But I just don't think it preforms incredibly well.

I like the Ehiem b/c the certain modle comes with a built in heater. This fits under my "keeping junk out of the tank" idea. Also sound seems to be rated good and it' an all round great filter. Plus i believe it comes with a spray bar. Big plus.

I also like the Rena's the $$ is really attractive. Same basic principals as the Ehiem but no heater. And seems a little less versitile.

Now before anyone says it. I know you can buy In line heaters. Which is what I plan on doing if i don't get a heated filter.

I'm also planning on running co2 so a system that runs with a c02 system is key. I'm guessing inline reactors are still the best way? It's been awhile since I really looked into c02 equipment.

All in all i want a good filter for a planted tank but overkill isn't nessecary.

Any suggestions? 
Am I as well off with one as the other?

:: shrugs :: this is a hard one. lol

thanks
-moo


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

Moo said:


> Among other things lately I've been reasearching filters/water circulation.
> Been reading reviews and fact and so much more. Lots of apparently good filters out there.
> 
> As always here are my proposed tank specs
> ...


Drill it! This one works great.....DC
http://www.fellowshipofthefish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Eheim Classic: All you would ever need. They make fancier models that have this or that bell or whistle, but the Classics are simple, affordable, and will outlast your tank. My only concern with the fancier models (don't remember what the designation is, but they have square canisters) is the number of small parts that are made of plastic rather than metal. Just something more to snap off or break when the filter gets older. 

Interestingly, there are about five of these boxy Eheims on the consignment table of my good local fish store and the owner was telling me that he can't sell them. Clearly, people are trading them in for some reason. 

Eheim makes makes terrific products but my Classics have always worked so well that no matter how much better a mousetrap the next line up might be, I just don't see the value in it. My fish are happy, the plants are great the filter is easy to sevice, why should I pay more?

Of course, there are many good canister filters out there and you should ultimately decide what's best for you, but you cannot go wrong with an Eheim Classic. Model 2215 for your tank, by the way. Good luck,


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Classics are great. Though the 2215 might be a little small in terms of overall flow, the 2217 might be better suited, or if you want and plant to upgrade the tank later the pro series are great.

Rena XP3 will fit the bill for you also. If you are budget minded.

CO2 reactors work well, DIY or Aquamedic 1000 at drsfostersmith.com.
Or you can go as simple running it through your filter intake, or alternatively a diffuser inside thet tank with CO2 bubbles blowing around by the current or an extra powerhead.

-John N.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Sounds excellent. I think I may opt for that Ehiem classic.
Good for plants and reliable sounds great.
Are inline heaters a good idea?
or inline co2 reactors?
I've read the ILc02 can have ill effects on circulation.
Also that Classic does come with a spray bar right? Alot of these websites don't put very good info.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

since i've been price hunting more and more im starting to feel the crunch. Not to mention college starts this fall and I'll need lots of cash for my computer classes. bleh.
ne who.
I've been looking at two other sizes possibly. I haven't decided against the 58 completly yet.
but do you think I could put a canister on a 50 or even a 37 gallon tank?
Whatever I decide with I want a canister filter, HOBs just don't float my boat.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I hate to bring up an old topic but I'm buying a filter within the next week or so and I've been reasearching the classic eheims
here's what i found.

the 2213 is rated for tanks of 66 gal
the 2215 is rated for 93
and the 2217 is rated at 150
each with increasingly higer flow rates.
Would the 2217 be way to much flow? I'm looking for movement but not turbulence. 

any suggestions or will the 17 be okay still?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would go with the 2217. You'll appreciate the extra flow it has, and it won't be too much for a 58 gallon planted tank. Toggling the flow back on the disconnecting valves will reduce the flow if you think it's too much. 

The 2215 will probably just do. But flow might be weak after the filter gets dirty and the plants grow in.

-John N.


----------



## rbittman (Apr 27, 2006)

I completely second that the Eheim classics are the best choice. I would say either 2215 or 2217, depending on how much flow you want/need. I run a 2215 on my 50gal using ADA inflow and outflow and that is perfect flow for my system. 
I personally opted for no heater. I have fish and shrimp that can live in temps that vary from 68-80, which is the range my house is kept at. The inline heater such as a Hydor 300 is another option, but it's one more thing to put on the pipes under the cabinet.
As for CO2, I like the scintered glass diffusers, even though they are located in the tank. The fine bubbles are kind of pretty, you can see what's happening with them, and the glass is pretty discreet. I use a grey colored tubing which is pretty discreet too.
As for placement: I position the inflow and outflow on the right side, facing the left (the long direction) and place the CO2 diffuser on the opposite side. This disperses the CO2 really well. I also like the ADA outflow in particular, because you can easily adjust it slightly higher at night to aerate the tank, once the CO2 shuts off.
Hope this helps.
Roxanne


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I use a 2213 full blast on my 10g so you might consider a 2215 or 2217 for your 58g.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

wow, thanks for all the replies guys. Sounds like that's the gem then.
As Roxanne said I'll probably be using that inline hydor, and since everything is going to be located in a large closet space isn't really a big deal.
Placement was going to be my next question actaully. I'll probably be using an inline diffusor also, but you place them both on the same side?
Hmm...we've always place intake and outflow on opposite ends....I guess I'll have plenty of time to decide where to put it..haha.
thanks again for all the replies!
-matt


----------

